# דחוף אין לנו הרבה זמן לבחור-הרבנות או צוהר?!



## lior3031 (23/1/13)

דחוף אין לנו הרבה זמן לבחור-הרבנות או צוהר?! 
אנו מתלבטים בין נישואין דרך הרבנות לבין צוהר

נשמח לשמוע יתרונות וחסרונות לכל צד,

ואם למשהו יש המלצות על הרבנות או על צוהר

והאם ברבנות מאפשרים להביא איזה רב שרוצים? או איך זה הולך?

תודה רבה לכל מי שיעזור !


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (23/1/13)

לא יודעת מה עדיף... 
אבל אנחנו בהתחלה התלבטנו ולבסוף החלטנו דרך הרבנות. 
היה קליל מאוד ודי הופתעתי...
בעלי הוציא תעודת רווקות בעיר בה הוא רשום בת.ז ואת התיק עצמו פתחתנו ברבנות גבעתיים.
הרב היה מקסים, לא היה תור.. 
באותו יום כבר קבע לי פגישה להדרכת כלה (שהייתה רק 40 דק' ועוד בחורה הצטרפה).
גם עניין המקווה היה זריז מאוד.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (23/1/13)

באיזה ערים אתם יכולים להירשם? זה מאד משפיע! 
מהי עיר המגורים של החתן והכלה?
יש ערים שבהם תהליך הרישום יותר קל

כנ"ל לגבי רבנים, אם כי רבנים עם אישור כללי יכולים לחתן בכל עיר, בעיקרון


----------



## lior3031 (23/1/13)

תשובה: 
החתן מפתח תקווה והוציא תעודת רווקות ברבנות בפתח תקווה

הכל מאשדוד

הנישואים ברחובות


----------



## L1CDISK (23/1/13)

אנחנו הלכנו על צוהר.. 
נרשמנו באינט', קבענו פגישה, ללא עיקובים, 20 דק' היינו בחוץ, 180 ש"ח דמי טיפול ו360 ש"ח אגרת נישואין (הנחת סטודנט) 
תעודת רווקות - לא הוצאנו, העדים שלנו קבעו עצמאית מתי נח להם להגיע לשם , באו וחתמו..

עדיין לא עברתי הדרכת כלות אז אין לי מידע לגבי זה...
ההתנהלות מולם מאוד נוחה..
אני ממליצה 

מזל טוב!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/1/13)

קצת סדר... 
רוב האנשים שנרשמים ברבנות קובעים בעצמם עם רב. הרב צריך להיות מאושר ע״י הרבנות. נראה לי שיש רשימה כלשהי, אבל אפשר גם לשאול את הרבנות בטלפון. כשלוקחים רב מצוהר הם ״משדכים״ לכם רב ולא מבטיחים מישהו ספציפי. הבנתי שלפעמים הם נותנים תשובה רק ברגע האחרון ואז זה חיסרון כי אפשר להיתקע. 
יש רבנים שמחתנים דרך צוהר שמחתנים גם אם קובעים איתם באופן פרטי... הם מקצים ערבים מסוימים לצוהר ובשאר הזמן זה פרטי. 
היתרון ברישום בצוהר הוא התהליך הידידותי למשתמש וה״פטור״ מהנושא של תעודת רווקות. אנחנו שנינו היינו רשומים בת״א מעל חצי שנה והיה לנו קשה להגיע ללוד. לכן נרשמנו ברבנות והיה בסדר גמור. אם רוצים צוהר צריך לפנות כמה שיותר מוקדם כי הם מאד עמוסים.


----------

